# en todos los bandos



## misspitufetta

Hola! 

Come tradurreste in italiano l'espressione spagnola "*en todos los bandos*"?
Qui va il contesto:

"..._Ahora al que más y al que menos les habían partido la boca, las fosas comunes se desenterraban *en todos los bandos* y cada cual tenía cosas que ocultar_."

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## Tomby

> "..._Ahora al que más y al que menos les habían partido la boca, las fosas comunes se desenterraban *en todos los bandos* y cada cual tenía cosas que ocultar_."


In tutti le fazione (por esempio, fascisti e comunisti).


----------



## ghorichan

Tombatossals said:


> In tutti le fazione (por esempio, fascisti e comunisti).



Tra tutte la fazioni, casomai.  Il senso è questo; poi, quale sia l'espressione italiana più adatta, non saprei dirti. Forse "tutte le parti del conflitto" o "tutte le parti belligeranti". Forse c'è un'espressione migliore, ma adesso non mi viene.


----------



## infinite sadness

Semplice: "da tutte le parti".


----------



## ghorichan

infinite sadness said:


> Semplice: "da tutte le parti".



"Le fosse comuni furono scavate da tutte le parti"? Non so, mi sembra un po' ambiguo (tradotto così, non sembra indicare più il luogo che il perpetratore?) ... Certo però, la forma attiva ("Tutte le parti scavarono ...") eliminerebbe il dubbio.


----------



## Larroja

ghorichan said:


> Certo però, la forma attiva ("Tutte le parti scavarono...") eliminerebbe il dubbio.



Se le parti sono due, "entrambe le parti/fazioni scavarono..." risulta più chiaro ancora.


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Miss 

Secondo me è vuole significare "dappertutto" "ovunque".

Ciao


----------



## Larroja

Yulan said:


> Secondo me è vuole significare "dappertutto" "ovunque".



Ma certo, non c'è nemmeno un "por" a introdurre il complemento d'agente > por todos los bandos. E anche a senso funziona meglio: scavarono fosse dappertutto. Non a caso dopo dice che tutti avevano qualcosa da nascondere.
Certo, argomentare un po' il contesto favorirebbe la comprensione.


----------



## Yulan

> Larroja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Certo, argomentare un po' il contesto favorirebbe la comprensione.
Click to expand...

 
Ciao Larroja !

Sono d'accordo!


----------



## chlapec

¿Os lo podeis creer? Tecleé en google la frase y la encontré (unicamente) en el foro de WR Inglés-Español, en un hilo de abril de 2009, aunque la cuestión era diferente. He aquí el texto:

"Eso era viejo de tres años atrás, cuando los croatas eran aun los buenos y los serbios el único malo de la película. Ahora al que más y al que menos les habían partido la boca, las fosas comunes se desenterraban en todos los bandos y cada cual tenía cosas que ocultar".

Creo que el contexto queda claro. Aquí, se desenterraban tiene el sentido de "se descubrían/salían a la luz". Si el autor utiliza en todos los bandos, y no en ambos bandos es que quiere dar la idea de distintas facciones, y no solo de serbios y croatas.
Tentativo: "*Si scoprivano fosse comuni da tutte le parti*".


----------



## Larroja

chlapec said:


> Tentativo: "*Si scoprivano fosse comuni da tutte le parti*".



Sono d'accordo. E complimenti per le indagini sul contesto! 
C'è spazio per una sfumatura tipo: "saltavano fuori fosse comuni..."?


----------



## chlapec

Larroja said:


> C'è spazio per una sfumatura tipo: "saltavano fuori fosse comuni..."?


 
Dicendo così s'intenderebbe che le fosse comparivano d'un tratto, o di modo imprevisto, no?, e io credo che qui, invece, ci fosse l'intenzione di trovarle.


----------



## Larroja

chlapec said:


> Dicendo così s'intenderebbe che le fosse comparivano d'un tratto, o di modo imprevisto, no?, e io credo che qui, invece, ci fosse l'intenzione di trovarle.



Non escluderebbe il fatto che ci fosse l'intenzione di trovarle, ma sottolineerebbe il fatto che erano così tante che le trovavi quasi senza cercarle, cioè, che dovunque scavassi ne saltava fuori una. Più o meno.


----------



## infinite sadness

Yulan said:


> Ciao Miss
> 
> Secondo me è vuole significare "dappertutto" "ovunque".
> 
> Ciao


Sì, volevo dire in quel senso lì.


----------



## Yulan

infinite sadness said:


> Sì, volevo dire in quel senso lì.


 
Ciao IS !
Grazie per la conferma!


----------

